# inflatable pontoon registration?



## john warren (Jan 25, 2005)

i just ordered an inflatable pontoon float boat. it has on it a mount for an electric trolling motor. i assume, and i could be wrong that it needs to be registered if i use a trolling motor on it, and i'm guessing the cost would be minimal. But..... how would you attach the registration sticker or mc numbers on an inflatable hull???? only thing i can think of is a board of some sort? or are these exempt from registration?


----------



## Big Frank 25 (Feb 21, 2002)

Permanent marker.


----------



## dead short (Sep 15, 2009)

I would say do it like an inflatable dinghy. Use a placard that's affixed to the pontoon somehow. Or you could paint it.


----------



## john warren (Jan 25, 2005)

dead short said:


> I would say do it like an inflatable dinghy. Use a placard that's affixed to the pontoon somehow. Or you could paint it.


 thats what i'm thinking. first have to make sure i need to do it. but i believe if it has a motor it has to be registered. not even sure if i'll bother with the motor actually.


----------



## Kennybks (Mar 29, 2010)

john warren said:


> i just ordered an inflatable pontoon float boat. it has on it a mount for an electric trolling motor. i assume, and i could be wrong that it needs to be registered if i use a trolling motor on it, and i'm guessing the cost would be minimal. But..... how would you attach the registration sticker or mc numbers on an inflatable hull???? only thing i can think of is a board of some sort? or are these exempt from registration?


my Achilles inflatable. There are nylon sticky numbers available.


----------



## nick 74 (Dec 4, 2008)

I just got the Colorado xt, and from what I've seen online most people use black paint and a stencil.


----------



## john warren (Jan 25, 2005)

nick 74 said:


> I just got the Colorado xt, and from what I've seen online most people use black paint and a stencil.


 thats would work and not be very hard,,what about the registration sticker? think puting it on the frame tubing near the mc numbers would be acceptable?


----------



## john warren (Jan 25, 2005)

Kennybks said:


> my Achilles inflatable. There are nylon sticky numbers available.


 any trouble with the registration sticker? i'm wondering about inflating and deflating,,will it fall off? the advantage of this boat is deflating the tubes for travel.


----------



## john warren (Jan 25, 2005)

and thanks for your ideas by the way.


----------



## dead short (Sep 15, 2009)

john warren said:


> and thanks for your ideas by the way.


It will definitely fall off. If there is no other flat rigid spot for it, I would put it right on the same placard. On a dinghy they will usually put it on the transom. Do you have a picture of what it would look like?


----------



## Ranger Ray (Mar 2, 2003)

Mount a plastic or metal plate to the back of the basket using zip ties. Put the numbers and registration stickers on it. I doubt anyone as long as you are registered is going to give you crap.


----------



## Zofchak (Jan 10, 2003)

The rules say the numbers have to be 3" and permanently attached, but I would think that on a small inflatable most officers would let you slide with the numbers on a board (I'd suggest using 2 pieces of stainless or aluminum as they hold up better and the stickers will stay on).
It is possible to attach vinyl numbers directly to the boat using adhesive (after all your entire boat is glued together). The bigger problem is getting the stupid registration sticker to stay on.  That's just about impossible to do so on an inflatable, so a board or metal sheet is really your only choice there.


----------



## nick 74 (Dec 4, 2008)

Ranger Ray said:


> Mount a plastic or metal plate to the back of the basket using zip ties. Put the numbers and registration stickers on it. I doubt anyone as long as you are registered is going to give you crap.


This is probably ur best bet, and prob what I will do if a put an electric motor on it.


----------



## john warren (Jan 25, 2005)

nick 74 said:


> This is probably ur best bet, and prob what I will do if a put an electric motor on it.


 yes, i'm pretty sure a leo would recognise the problem and as long as you have done your best to comply with the law would be quite understanding.


----------



## john warren (Jan 25, 2005)

ok, now that i see it in person,,,it got delivered last week,,,,there are tubes that run parallel to the pontoons that the seat attaches to. i can attach a number plate to these and the problem is solved. thanks to everyone for their sugjestions.


----------



## caseyj (Apr 8, 2001)

John -

I just registered my kayak last fall for electric and the cost was $14.00. You have to show a self certification form that is available online or a bill of sale.

I haven't applied the numbers yet but I sure don't like to have to stick numbers on the hull along with the sticker.


----------

